# Low Quality Posts



## James Smith (May 26, 2018)

Low quality posts will be moved here from now on. It's hard for casual fans of the DSP television drama to keep up with the filler episodes because of the exponential growth of the general discussion thread.


----------



## This comment matters (May 26, 2018)

I wonder how much begging it took to get these.


----------



## muina (May 26, 2018)

TheyCallItNPD said:


> I think yesterday's prestream was GOLD. Phil took the bait and talked about some of his worst stuff, the masturbation 'accident' and the racism. I think he damned himself more than ever. In fact I found his explanation of the racism so damning that I felt the need to transcribe it. I know it's already been Mrhuth'd (and will surely be Snorted), but you need to see it written down too.
> 
> Since it's like 9 long paragraphs, I will of course put it behind a spoiler. Phil's racism explanation:
> 
> ...


Came in to say this post is autisic


----------



## Windows 98 (May 27, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> Phil likes tomboyish girls? Are you trying to imply he is gay? Because we know you don't wanna get butt fucked, trust him


I’M GAY I’M GAY I’M GAY 
WE’RE TOTALLY GAY


----------



## gaarashatan (May 29, 2018)

noone understands the prcults logic


----------



## wohzi (May 29, 2018)

Another day, another 10+ pages of nothingness to be read on the uneventful life of the King of Gout.
I don't know how you guys do it anymore, at this point, I'm only looking at snort's video titles just to know nothing happened other than the same old mindless rants about detractors and the usual begging sessions.
DSP's and his Kat got me bored to death, it feels like the cow's finally ran dry and there's no milk to be had anymore.


----------



## DiabeticSP (May 29, 2018)

You know it's a strong year for DSP when we've gotten so much content out of him that a week where nothing happens feels slow. Especially when we've had more worst 10 moments contenders than a full year already.

DSP is a marathon, not a sprint, you need to be patient while he lays the ground work for his next autistic fuckup.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (May 29, 2018)

DiabeticSP said:


> You know it's a strong year for DSP when we've gotten so much content out of him that a week where nothing happens feels slow. Especially when we've had more worst 10 moments contenders than a full year already.
> 
> DSP is a marathon, not a sprint, you need to be patient while he lays the ground work for his next autistic fuckup.


This was one of the biggest problems with the SoK (I mean, besides the whole vortex of autism and doxing stuff). They were so desperate for enough content to do a weekly show that they tried to manufacture it instead of letting it happen naturally. And, as always, the stuff that happened because people were meddling was never as funny as the stuff Phil does on his own.


----------



## Stalker Sociopath (May 29, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> https://twitter.com/KingOfGout/status/1001513552803491841
> 
> View attachment 460937




Oh boy, get ready for the sodium


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 29, 2018)

shekelshoah666 said:


> Lol. The game has one of the worst netcodes of any Capcom game in recent years. The game is getting dumped on due to it by pretty much everyone.


wait, are you telling me phil likes to be a contrarian

no fucking way


----------



## Clop (May 29, 2018)

ZehnBoat said:


> wait, are you telling me phil likes to be a contrarian
> 
> no fucking way



That, and he also has no fucking clue what he's talking about. In all likelihood he simply won the matches = "good netcode"


----------



## gaarashatan (May 29, 2018)

i cant stop thinking about the head bob after he jerked off and how cringe it was

"hello"


----------



## HansGruber (May 29, 2018)

I have come back to laugh at Phil and chew bubble gum
I am currently enjoying that bubblegum.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (May 29, 2018)

Watching this thread to see what this site's most consistent and stable cow will cook up next. May Phil be as salty as ever


----------



## BallBuster (Jun 2, 2018)

Phalanx said:


> Thanks @actually @SoapQueen1 and @EddyB43  you are absolute treasures, I am going to use these figures in my latest podcast in an attempt to shed some light. It is utterly disgusting how this fucker gets 8k plus a month and cries bankruptcy utterly fucking disgusting actually makes me somewhat sick and I can understand why Snort and Tevin even Fred utterly dispise him.
> 
> He does no effort and no benefit to society whilst Doctors, nurses and teaches and serviceman work their ass off to find their place in the world and this lazy fuck face complains about living etc. I am not even jealous just utterly disgusted apologies for the autism I had that one moment when I realise why people hate him so much.



You miss the most important part of this though. No matter how much he makes, he’s still a miserable cunt. Most of us make less than half of what he makes but I bet we are happy to get up and go to work everyday. He absolutely hates what he does and it shows.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Jun 2, 2018)

BallBuster said:


> You miss the most important part of this though. No matter how much he makes, he’s still a miserable cunt. Most of us make less than half of what he makes but I bet we are happy to get up and go to work everyday. He absolutely hates what he does and it shows.


I live on almost nothing and I consider myself to be the happiest guy I know. Phil dun goofed when it came to happiness


----------



## actually (Jun 2, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Or perhaps it means Kat doesn't want anything to do with Phil's business (or him in general) to the point of not even holding the camera for him.



I mean, this is far more likely, but what's a little irresponsible speculation among spergs?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Jun 2, 2018)

DiabeticSP said:


> Why does Phil always hype up and try racing games if he's terrible at them and doesn't enjoy them?



Mmh, yes, almost. But maybe if I do this thing here and then..., ah, voila. Now it's right:


> Why does Phil always hype up [every game] if he's terrible at them and doesn't enjoy them?


----------



## TyrasGuard (Jun 2, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Why does Phil always hype up [every game] if he's terrible at them and doesn't enjoy them?



When you are that desperate for views and bits you hype up every game in the world, even if it is Garden Simulator 2000. Don't forget to look up to the skies and open your arms as if you are about to summon Cthulu. Also, don't buy into the hype other people make about a game.


----------



## Ilscuro (Jun 2, 2018)

BallBuster said:


> You miss the most important part of this though. No matter how much he makes, he’s still a miserable cunt. Most of us make less than half of what he makes but I bet we are happy to get up and go to work everyday. He absolutely hates what he does and it shows.



If you asked every one of us autistic people if would we swap places with Phil, i reckon 99.9% would say no.


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Optimus Prime said:


> He probably thinks all racing should be like NASCAR where all they do is go at triple digit speeds in turns. I love the idea that he thinks smashing into corners at max speed and having a massive speed drop is a better risk than slowing down into a handbrake turn, going slower but maintaining a constant speed to avoid crashing, then spending less time accelerating out of the turn to max speed.
> 
> Maybe he thinks all racing games are like Fast and Furious stunts?


Therein lies your mistake. Phil never thinks. About anything that isn't fast food or money. Specifically how he can get more of them.


----------



## TheGoutinator (Jun 2, 2018)

Who will re-emerge first, Kat or Melania?


----------



## harbinger (Jun 2, 2018)

NursezillaX said:


> Ask and you shall receive! 6:20
> 
> https://youtu.be/mZY8nMvoDg0



“Ah, kahm ahn! Ahffline lag!”


----------



## ISP (Jun 2, 2018)

BrunoMattei said:


> There's always excuses with Phil no matter what. Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He looks incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Jun 2, 2018)

ISP said:


> He looks incredibly uncomfortable.



Isn't that what Phil is like when dealing with people not from his hugbox?


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Jun 3, 2018)

tripmix said:


> It's really easy to imagine Phil bitching about taxes and those booksmart YouTube nudniks to LowTierGod.
> 
> So my guess would be yes. I wonder what will happen to LTG now that he has been caught in the autism magnet.



I just hope he doesn't turn into a new paypig for phil


----------



## ReentryPhantom (Jun 3, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> I just hope he doesn't turn into a new paypig for phil


With what money? He works at Goodwill


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Jun 3, 2018)

ReentryPhantom said:


> With what money? He works at Goodwill



Given that a good number of  Phil's donaters use their parent's money, I can see Low Tier god donating to Phil like a lot of Phil's supporters. It's not the issue of having not too much money, it's been willing to spend some on something so frivilous


----------



## Clop (Jun 3, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> Not even if whales in dsp's donation box with a grand or more?



Some talk is more important than things. Real money.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (Jun 3, 2018)

BrunoMattei said:


> Holy fuck, I keep finding blatant lies from Phil. I have to reiterate that I'm not an ST expert by any stretch of the imagination but when even a dumbo like me can spot the lies then you know Phil's fucking up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How dare you to question the best super turbo player of the country and 2nd best Deejay of the world!!!

Ugh I myself, is a FORMER, PRO fighting game player...........

I can be good at this game IF I WANT TO,

so if you question me..............


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Clop said:


> View attachment 464830
> 
> View attachment 464831
> 
> i m chokin send hlep


Old Philly is going to be hitting the gin hard tonight.


----------



## Dr. Tran (Jun 4, 2018)

Surly Muppet said:


> Special Olympic swimmer.
> 
> Anyway, in the WiP, he asserts his side of the story about LTG again. He also shits on EA and refuses to cover their E3 conference on Saturday (It's always his day off with his girl! Even though this is only recent...). He speaks as though they did this to fuck him specifically.
> 
> ...


Philly boy quit hitting that gin and is now hitting that jenkem boii tahaa


----------



## harbinger (Jun 4, 2018)

Shizuka said:


> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1003525235717505024
> http://archive.md/8mkYk
> 
> View attachment 464915
> ...



Perhaps he could try catfishing as a Dutch prostitute.


----------

